# Which Orlando Marriott Resort to stay at?



## honeybunney (Aug 12, 2011)

I just read the TUG Resort database, but I want to hear from you Tuggers as to which Marriott Resort in Orlando is best for a family with 12 and 10 year old kids.  I'm open to other resorts in Orlando too.  My plan is to stay on base at Disney World for a week (book a hotel if I can't get a Disney resort) and then at a timeshare for another week so that we can enjoy other parks besides Disney. Thanks!


----------



## Detailor (Aug 12, 2011)

With a couple of pre-teens, I'd look into Marriott's Grande Vista.  Two large pool areas, two additional smaller area pools, bar/grille with poolside table service at the Plaza del Sol pool, the original pool area has the Marketplace resort store and Pizza Hut Express, full service restaurant at the golf clubhouse, 9-hole golf course, fitness center, spa, small beach, climbing wall, children's activity center and activity program, basketball court, tennis courts, walking path, relatively new ice cream/candy shop in the lighthouse building, free wi-fi in the villas, a few charcoal grills and gas grills installed around the resort, rental bikes (maybe surrey bikes, too), rental paddle boats.  

Nice resort.

Dick Taylor


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 12, 2011)

Cypress Harbour, Grande Vista, and Harbour Lakes in that order.


----------



## Lardan (Aug 12, 2011)

Big Matt said:


> Cypress Harbour, Grande Vista, and Harbour Lakes in that order.



Could not have said it better.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 12, 2011)

Big Matt said:


> Cypress Harbour, Grande Vista, and Harbour Lakes in that order.



With a couple of preteens I would put Grande Vista first and request a dedicated 2BR unit. The second bedroom at Cypress Harbour is small with only a queen size bed. Heck, I would even put Harbour Lake ahead of Cypress Harbour in this situation. Two queens beats out a queeen and a sofa bed every time.


----------



## jlp879 (Aug 13, 2011)

The climbing wall is no longer an option at Marriott Grande Vista.  

That said, my 11 and 13 year olds would like to return to Harbour Lakes.  What they liked:  the pool slide, the mini golf, the games room complete with fooze ball, ping pong, pool tables.  Ice cream sundaes everyday, basketball, firepit and the resort small enough that they can go everywhere on their own.     

After all the Orlando Marriotts we've stayed at, they keep asking for MHZ.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 13, 2011)

My kids actually like the set up of CH.  They get a room to their own and the sleep sofa is actually pretty decent.  

I just feel like Grande Vista is too big to let 12 and 10 year olds run around free, but with CH and MHZ it's self contained and nothing is more than a 10 minute walk.  I feel that they are safe there.

I love Grande Vista too, but for different reasons.  



dioxide45 said:


> With a couple of preteens I would put Grande Vista first and request a dedicated 2BR unit. The second bedroom at Cypress Harbour is small with only a queen size bed. Heck, I would even put Harbour Lake ahead of Cypress Harbour in this situation. Two queens beats out a queeen and a sofa bed every time.


----------



## Lardan (Aug 13, 2011)

My oldest son is now 14, been staying at Cypress harbour since he was three with one trade to Grande Vista. Also own at Bonnet Creek and have stayed at  Grande vista and Sheraton Vistana.  When they were little we used to visit Harbour Lakes.

Our family's order of preference has always been:
-Cypress Harbour and the 2nd bedroom arrangement has never been a problem for us. 
-Bonnet Creek
-Grande Vista
-Harbour Lakes
-Sheraton Vistana

I have to say I would like to give Vistana Villages a try. Anyway, reason my kids don't like Grand Vista is it is too big for them and the lake doesn't offer all the different activities that CH offers.  HL they feel it is for kids younger than them now.  Vistana also too big and to them it was sort of blah.

My wife and I liked the week and Grande Vista.  Thought the interiors of the Vistana were quite beautiful agreeing with the kids on their dislikes.  Harbour Lakes we also agree with the kids, plus if I remember correctly the units are a lot smaller than Cypress.

Bonnet Creek we all enjoy very much even though not a Marriott.

This is somewhat more exact than my previous reply.  But, I think if you'll stay in any of the Marriotts in Orlando it will be a great vacation.


----------



## Paumavista (Aug 13, 2011)

*If not a timeshare......*

You might consider Reunion Resort.  

I did ALOT of research before traveling and we choose to take our boys 7&8 to Harbour Lakes for a week while we visited Disney each day (got a week pass and spent mornings at the parks/afternoons at the resort).  It gets great reviews at TripAdvisor as well and the boys loved the resort for all the reasons mentioned above....GREAT kids pools, pirate ship, water slide, slash area, game area, mini-golf.....just lots of kid stuff.....but I'm not sure if your 2 are too old.

After we spent the week at HL we decided we wanted to relax for a couple days before heading home and rented a 3-bedroom condo at Reunion Resort.  WOW, what a resort!  The condo was very upscale and the pool with lazy river and splash area was fabulous...the boys never wanted to leave.  My husband played golf, we rented bikes and hung out at the resort.  Highly recommended.


----------



## honeybunney (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you all for your input!    I will make my request with II and see what I can get.  You guys/gals are GREAT!


----------

